# Killer Whales Trapped Under Ice



## lampheat (Nov 27, 2012)

Killer Whales in Hudson Bay have been trapped in by the frozen waters. They are currently seen coming up for air in a small opening.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh no, this is awful, poor things


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

Canadian government are holding back the ice breakers until they assess the situation. They'll be fine until then, they have nice blubber reserves and a breathing hole, so i'm not overly concerned.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

They are now free! :2thumb:


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Zoo-Man said:


> They are now free! :2thumb:


How do you know? :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

IceBloodExotics said:


> How do you know? :blush:


Facebook, its been on PETA's page & others


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Zoo-Man said:


> Facebook, its been on PETA's page & others


Oh, fantastic :2thumb:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey, as you guys/girls appear to be "whalely people" I was just wondering if any of you have seen whale wars on animal planet!?


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Glad they've been freed.:2thumb:


----------



## nathans (Nov 28, 2012)

Great news!


----------

